# Can you share iPhone apps with iPad?



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was wondering if you can share the apps you have on your iPhone with your iPad. I have a few that were pricey and don't really want to re-buy them for the iPad if I can help it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

some apps are iphone only, some are ipad only, and some are both.  For apps that are both, you can share them between both types of devices as long as both devices are registered to the same itunes account.

Whether apps are both, ipad only, or iphone only is clearly labeled on the itunes listing.  Also, Ipad only apps often have HD at the end of the app name.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> some apps are iphone only, some are ipad only, and some are both. For apps that are both, you can share them between both types of devices as long as both devices are registered to the same itunes account.
> 
> Whether apps are both, ipad only, or iphone only is clearly labeled on the itunes listing. Also, Ipad only apps often have HD at the end of the app name.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


Thanks, that helps a lot. I only have a few I would like to share. I'm going to check them out to see if they are iPad compatible.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Thanks, that helps a lot. I only have a few I would like to share. I'm going to check them out to see if they are iPad compatible.


Almost forgot, for many ipod/iphone apps, they can be run on the iPad with no problems.....You can either show them as an ipod-sized area in the middle of a big blank screen, or else hit a little "2x" button that will appear in a corner, and blow them up to twice ipod-size and fill the iPad screen. This causes a bit of resolution loss and looks slightly less sharp, but generally no problems.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Almost forgot, for many ipod/iphone apps, they can be run on the iPad with no problems.....You can either show them as an ipod-sized area in the middle of a big blank screen, or else hit a little "2x" button that will appear in a corner, and blow them up to twice ipod-size and fill the iPad screen. This causes a bit of resolution loss and looks slightly less sharp, but generally no problems.


Thanks. I can't wait to get it.


----------

